# GTA 5 Spielstand weg



## martin_1988at (28. November 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe GTA 5 im August durchgespielt und seit damals nicht mehr gespielt. Jetzt wollte ich wieder spielen und musste vorher ca. 1,4 GB herunterladen. Das habe ich gemacht und als ich den Storymodus startete, startete das Spiel von vorne.
Beim Punkt "Spiel laden" sind keine Spielstände verfügbar. Der Spielstand von GTA Online ist aber vorhanden.
Bitte um Hilfe!

Lg

PS: Der Rockstar Support konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------

